# 62-64 Impala custom interior with original look



## MRBIGJOE (Aug 19, 2009)

63 Custom with black stitching and Custom with white stitching








62 Custom and 64 Original 









Call me for more info we also do kits for a low price. (626) 280-0871 :biggrin: :


----------



## nyd40cal (Mar 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MRBIGJOE_@May 24 2011, 02:34 PM~20618930
> *Call me for more info we also do kits for a low price. (626) 280-0871 :biggrin:  :
> *



PM me the low price for 62 2 door HT complete og. kit.

white / with fawn cloth and fawn carpet .



shipped to NY 11789


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MRBIGJOE_@May 24 2011, 12:34 PM~20618930
> *63 Custom with black stitching and Custom with white stitching
> 
> 
> ...


them first set look like dog shit


----------



## MRBIGJOE (Aug 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@May 26 2011, 09:46 PM~20637902
> *them first set look like dog shit
> *


HATER. GOT OFF MY POST AND THIS SITE. :wave: 
You ain't getting none of my DOG SHIT. :thumbsup:


----------



## compton will bow (Feb 15, 2011)

how much for 63 front and back sets


----------



## MRBIGJOE (Aug 19, 2009)

NON-SS, SS, WHAT COLOR HOMIE


compton will bow said:


> how much for 63 front and back sets


----------



## Triple7 (Nov 17, 2010)

Looks good to me mrbigjoe, himbone must have your work confused with the sent of his breath lmao I pm'd you homie get back at me with that price for the 62 interior bro fawn color thanks


----------



## MRBIGJOE (Aug 19, 2009)

62 Interior Kit Fawn $1500. Thats a deal. You ship me ur sunvisiors, front & rear door rails, front & rear armrest. Ill cover them brand new. Ready to install homie.


----------



## pitbull166 (Jul 16, 2008)

ttt


----------



## FREELANCE WW (Aug 27, 2010)

very clean work , nice!


----------



## pmakjelz (Sep 15, 2015)

How much for a 64 Super Sport Kit


----------

